
Show HN: Get notified for free when a campsite becomes available - carterharrison
https://campflare.com
======
slow_donkey
Interesting service and really nice homepage design. I wasn't aware of
[https://www.recreation.gov](https://www.recreation.gov).

How does this help combat bots? Wouldn't they reserve campsites beforehand
even if we're armed with notifications?

~~~
carterharrison
Recreation.gov is the best! They do a great job at stoping bots from reserving
campsites. However, there are many services that charge ($40/mo+) to do the
same thing we do. We believe that leveling the playing field will help drown
the paid services out and make it more accessible to everyone.

------
ryanspillsbury
Finally!

